# Is there anything I can do to prepare body in lead up to transfer



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

So I take my down reg shot in a few days and then move to elleste solo and stop the BCP

Is there anything I should and can do to help in the lead up to transfer - such as foods I should eat to help lining thickness etc


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

If I am honest i really think it’s just how ur body copes at the time of medication, I have seen ppl eat textbook foods do everything possible acupuncture etc and things haven’t went well, so I have continued as normal never changed anything, prob craved more fatty food if anything and if I have fancied it I’ve just ate it and iam due for EC next week and every scan/follicle check etc has been exactly how they have wanted so I really just think go with the flow although wen it comes to transfer/Tww I always eat nuts and drink pure pineapple juice to help implantation and got a BFP with my daughter so plan on doing the same this time
Goodluck with ur cycle  
X Kelly X


----------

